# [solved] sshfs freeze while copying files

## sligo

SSHFS stopped working as expected on my machines. I am not using sshfs every day, so it might be broken since the latest fuse update in the end of april or since one of the recent openssl updates.

On system "HOST" i can connect to system "CLIENT" and mount it. Browsing files on "CLIENT" and directories works fine. Copying files from "CLIENT" to "HOST" works as well but while copying files from "HOST" to "CLIENT" it stops and ends up just freezed. This happens randomly after a couple of copied bytes.

When copying with sshfs in debug mode it looks like this:

```

.

. lots of write here

.

write[140094317024896] 4096 bytes to 303104 flags: 0x8001

   write[140094317024896] 4096 bytes to 303104

   unique: 443, success, outsize: 24

unique: 444, opcode: WRITE (16), nodeid: 93, insize: 4176, pid: 25838

write[140094317024896] 4096 bytes to 307200 flags: 0x8001

   write[140094317024896] 4096 bytes to 307200

   unique: 444, success, outsize: 24

unique: 445, opcode: WRITE (16), nodeid: 93, insize: 4176, pid: 25838

write[140094317024896] 4096 bytes to 311296 flags: 0x8001

   write[140094317024896] 4096 bytes to 311296

   unique: 445, success, outsize: 24

unique: 446, opcode: WRITE (16), nodeid: 93, insize: 4176, pid: 25838

write[140094317024896] 4096 bytes to 315392 flags: 0x8001

   write[140094317024896] 4096 bytes to 315392

   unique: 446, success, outsize: 24

unique: 447, opcode: WRITE (16), nodeid: 93, insize: 910, pid: 25838

write[140094317024896] 830 bytes to 319488 flags: 0x8001

   write[140094317024896] 830 bytes to 319488

   unique: 447, success, outsize: 24

unique: 448, opcode: FLUSH (25), nodeid: 93, insize: 64, pid: 25838

flush[140094317024896]

```

After the flush output it freezes. The mount hangs and i have to unmount it by force.

Anyone having an idea how to fix this?Last edited by sligo on Thu May 17, 2012 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bec

Maybe it is related to this email in gentoo-user:

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.user/256856

----------

## sligo

thanks allot! usually i don't use scp and thought this might be a permission problem. your link solved it!

----------

